# Help identifying bow



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Gmickey said:


> This was my father's bow. It was made for him sometime in the mid 60s. His name was Mike which is painted in the diamond on the limb. It also has a stamp in the glass. I got it from my Mom and have been shooting it. I would love to know more about it if anyone recognizes any of the markings. Thanks in advance.


maybe smithwick citation from S& J tom Jennings


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

brtesite said:


> maybe smithwick citation from S& J tom Jennings


that is correct!


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

Agree with the posts above, a very collectible recurve. Your dad had great taste!


----------



## Gmickey (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice bow!


----------

